# How to rent out 60,000 RHC POINTS



## icydog (Mar 7, 2012)

My friend has 60K RHC points.  She asked me to help her rent them out.  I told her to best way would be to reserve a good resort and then rent that out.  

Was I right? Or is there a way to just rent points and not make a reservation?  I want to make this as quick and painless as possible. 

I looked at the list of resorts on the www.Royal-holiday.com website and nothing jumped out at me.  For instance, how would one rent out a NYC or Vegas hotel reservation?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 7, 2012)

Icy Dog,

I think you were correct  - your friend needs to make a reservation at a property - NYC is probably better than Vegas - then advertise the rental - If your friend succeeds in getting a renter - I think she calls the property site directly and gives the renter's name.  

If she picks a NYC property, remember there's the daily tax that the renter will be responsible for, over and above the rental fee.  I don't remember the exact tax rate, but I recall it's more than several hundred dollars for a 7-day rental.

Perhaps other RHC members can chime in.

So I don't think it's an entirely painless process.


Richard


----------



## MaryH (Mar 8, 2012)

NYC is no longer a deal with RHC since you pay the taxes to the hotel (likely around 50$) and now RHC charges $60 for reserving high demand locations such as NYC, so $110 per night on top of the points.


----------



## icydog (Mar 8, 2012)

MaryH said:


> NYC is no longer a deal with RHC since you pay the taxes to the hotel (likely around 50$) and now RHC charges $60 for reserving high demand locations such as NYC, so $110 per night on top of the points.


Mary, you are an RHC owner. Do do yo have any advice for me?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 9, 2012)

icydog said:


> Mary, you are an RHC owner. Do do yo have any advice for me?



lol there is no painless way to do it.  Some of the higher demand weeks such as Hawaii, SF, etc. are all booked for the rest of year and the newly added 60$ per night for high demand area adds another 420$ per week to places like NYC so it has become less attactive.  

Some are basically glorified hotel bookings I think NYC with the city tax the extra $60 / night, plus the point costs, it is no longer competitive when you consider vs pricelines or hotel points reservations.

You need to figure out what her price per points are to get an idea how much each reservation would costs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 10, 2012)

Actually some stuff seem to turn up occassionally, not sure due to new inventory or some cancellation since you can cancel up to 90 days for only $40.

So might want to check periodically.

Also forgot to mention that you can roll forward 100% of the points one year and 20% of the points 2nd year so one option is to roll it forward if your friend have more need of it next year.

3rd option is to book some weeks and put them into a no membership fee deposit exchange company since I don't like RCI.


----------



## icydog (Mar 12, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Actually some stuff seem to turn up occassionally, not sure due to new inventory or some cancellation since you can cancel up to 90 days for only $40.
> 
> So might want to check periodically.
> 
> ...



Mary thank you so much for all your advice.  Its been very helpful. If she reserved something where would she deposit it? If not RCi that is? She thinks she'll make money doing a rental. But those days are over.  I can't even rent out my Beach club villas from DVC.. I never had a problem doing that before!

The NYC thing is so unfair.  That used to be the most lucrative rentals using RHC, right?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 14, 2012)

icydog said:


> Mary thank you so much for all your advice.  Its been very helpful. If she reserved something where would she deposit it? If not RCi that is? She thinks she'll make money doing a rental. But those days are over.  I can't even rent out my Beach club villas from DVC.. I never had a problem doing that before!
> 
> The NYC thing is so unfair.  That used to be the most lucrative rentals using RHC, right?




I don't know about NYC rentals since both the reservations I got from Affinia Dumont we used ..  I used one with my Mom and my sister used one with her family.  We had to pay the city taxes at that point but Affinia was worth the points plus the city tax since it was large and had a kitchette.

I had popped some weeks into SFX but they only take prime weeks and most of the US ones and some of the international ones are gone..  I am depositing a couple there since I had some weeks that expired so are trying to unexpire them.  You can get some of their lifestyle weeks even for mid season deposits up to end of March.

I think Platinum interchange will offer their 3 for 1 till Mar 15 on some of the weeks but you need to talk to them regarding which ones qualifies for that.  On TS4MS there is a platinum interchange rep there.  Don't think she is here on TUG.

I had deposited 1 week into RCI the year I bought since I could not use all the points but found it a little hard to use .. Had to extend it twice before i could use it but got a good last minute exchange out of it.  Don't think you can this day since you do not control the deposit so the TPUs would likely suck.

To be honest, some people rented a lot but I think I only rented 1 or 2 weeks out and gave a few weekends away to friends when I had issues using up all my points and could not book full weeks..  Too much work to make it happen.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn you had trouble renting disney?  I thought the mouse was immune..  

Then Disney themselves are discounting all star resorts so may make the villas seems a bit expensive by comparison.


----------



## mav (Mar 15, 2012)

You can also turn your points into weeks and deposit them in RCI.  RHC picks the weeks to deposit and deposits them for you.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes I did it once to RCI weeks before RCI implemented TPU and it cost me 15K points for a studio of a deposit that was already past in hurricane season if I remember correctly.   RHC or RCI have the choice, I do not.

If it is later in the year and almost nothing of interest left, RCI is a good way of using the points for banked weeks.  But I would want to hear from owners that deposited into RCI recently to see what kind of TPU they were given for their RHC deposit before I would consider doing it myself since my last RHC deposit to RCI did not see that much in regular windows.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 16, 2012)

IceDog,

It is best to call them.  

RHC used to be able to see most of their inventory online but with the changes, it seems the reps sees a lot more than online search with which I barely see anything these days.  

Not sure if it is a measure of the VIP or the fact that a lot of their rooms are contracts with the hotel which they have to contact the hotel for.  Maybe they are making it more difficult.


----------

